# Out of State visitors



## rwahl (Aug 10, 2005)

Myself and a few family members are coming out in mid-october for a week of pheseant hunting from PA. I have a few questions and would appreciate any help I could get. What does the Dickinson area numbers look like? Will the crops be down by this time of the year? How successful is getting permission to hunt private land? We've been going to IA for the last 4 years, but decided to mix it up and head north. I appreciate any suggestions or ideas.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

South of Dickinson the numbers looked good as far as i could tell.
Any help i can give you,I would be more then willing to assist, just pm me.


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

We have two houses out at our farm, one was my grandfathers house, and he passed away many years ago. Now they have been opening it to hunters planning on staying and hunting. We have some people staying there this year already but i dont know what weekend you are looking at. Some excellent pheasant numbers. The house is on a lakeview farm in emmons county, with slough's that are packed with "my" birds. Haha but contact me and im sure your family would be welcome if it works out.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

airborne edibles all over out here... it's been a good year for the most part.


----------

